# Kindle for PC



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

How do I rearrange the order of my collections on Kindle for PC?  I cannot for the life of me figure out (or find the answer in a web search) how to put my collection headings into alphabetical order:  they persistently remain in the chronological order in which they were created, which makes for problems as I have to run through the entire list to find the collection title. Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's the only way I've been able to sort my collections in K4PC....

You can jump between collections by typing the first letter of the collection name.

Betsy


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks, Betsy.  I sure wish Amazon would make it easier to organize our books.


----------



## zmelliex (Dec 11, 2013)

For some reason I can't get the kindle for pc to install on my windows 7 computer. I guess I'll try to fiddle with it again later. For now I'll just use my ipad. It sure is frustrating though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm... I have Kindle for PC installed on both my Windows 8 and Windows 7 computers.  You're able to install other software?  Do you have a separate administator account?

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I have Kindle for PC on both XP and Windows 7.  Do you have your pop-ups blocked?  And you should get a little window at the bottom of your screen asking what you want to do.  Be sure and click run there.  Then if you get a window asking to allow changes click yes.


----------

